
Former NASA engineer Mark Rober glitter bombs Amazon delivery thieves - ZeljkoS
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/18/nasa-engineer-mark-robers-glitter-bomb-traps-amazon-delivery-thieves.html
======
ZeljkoS
Video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxhDk-
hwuo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxhDk-hwuo)

